# The carpenter professionally carves wood with intricate patterns with ease



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Great wood carving skills of professional carpenter. Only with a 1: 1 pattern drawing on the wood, the carpenter can easily carry out the carving.
The above engraved pattern is completed within 12 hours. Patterns after carving are finished will be transferred to sanding stage


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and again - another awe inspiring project.
how long have some of these guys and girls been working there ?

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Yamato - if you have time some day, could you please take a photo
of the mallets that you use ?? I find them very interesting and would
like to make a couple to compare to our traditional round mallets.
I imagine they are a hard wood like teak ??
thank you.









.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

That takes, need I say, an extraordinary skillset. Bravo.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> and again - another awe inspiring project.
> how long have some of these guys and girls been working there ?
> 
> .



there are a lot of people who work for more than 10 years, others less. But most of them have more than 10 years of professional experience


----------

